# Modem IP Address blocking ports. Need help setting up ps3



## cracker2 (Sep 21, 2016)

I recently moved into a rural area. My only 2 options were TDS & hughesnet. I went with TDS even though ul/dl option compared to hughes is lower. Hughes stated no matter the plan I chose, I would experience lag in games like destiny, cod etc cause the distance their internet has to travel. 
Back to TDS. Been nothing but a headache with them. They want to charge insane prices for any form of help setting up my PS3 properly.

Here is the main 2 problems.
#1: It seems my Modem's IP Address(remote address) is blocking many ports. 
#2:TDS states"To get a static IP, TDS requires that you have business service." Business service is unavailable in my area. https://tdstelecom.com/support/internet/ip-static-ip.html
https://tdstelecom.com/support/internet/ip-static-ip.html
Another is, idk exactly every port needed(or if they are up to date). The modem/router is a 
Actiontec GT784WN. I have heard with many games, particularly destiny, modem/router combos don't work right regardless of what settings you do. I do have a linksys WRT54G(Ver.6) laying around.

Here is the options in the GT784WN on port settings etc. I type it out like i'm navigating through & put details.

Firewall-Port forwarding:
Enter ports or port ranges required to forward Internet applications to a LAN device below.*
1. Set the LAN port and IP information.
 Select Deviceor)Enter IP Address:,Starting Port:,Ending Port:,ProtocolTCP,UDP, & GRE) 
2. Set the remote port and IP information. *(Optional),Starting Port:,Ending Port:,Set Remote IP Address:, (0.0.0.0 will use any IP Address).

Firewall-Applications.Applications forwards ports to the selected LAN device by application name.
*1. Select Device.
2. Select the application category, then the application to forward.*
Application Category:User created rules.*Create Rule Management, 1. Add rule information below.Rule Name: , Protocoloptions are TCD UDP then TCP,UDP), Port Start: , Port End:, Port Map: 
*
Then I also have this under firewall.
*DMZ Hosting *
DMZ hosting enables a LAN device to use the modem WAN IP address as its own. DMZ places the LAN device outside the firewall.

The game in particular I want to get going is destiny. On their site in the help section,
"*Ports that should be unblocked to play the game:PS3:
TCP outbound:
7500-17899
30000-40399

TCP inbound:80, 443, 1935, 3478-3480

UDP outbound:3478, 3479, 3658, 3074, 1001

UDP inbound:3478, 3479, 3074, 2001

Then they have this too,Ports to forward to your console to provide open NATS3:
TCP:3478, 3479, 3480, 5223, 8080 
UDP:3074, 3478, 3479

Idk how to do this right exactly, especially since my ISP says I can't use a static IP.


*


----------



## Shlouski (Sep 22, 2016)

Ok, first you don't need fast uploads or download to play games lag free unless you are hosting them, lag is mostly caused by high ping, can you please post a speed test result, so we can see what you are dealing with.



cracker2 said:


> It seems my Modem's IP Address(remote address) is blocking many ports.



I am not sure what you are getting at here. This remote features allows you to access the router remotely from anywhere via Internet and this by default is usually turned off because it can add additional security risks, you should disable this feature if you are accessing the router via your LAN. Also this setting has nothing to do with what ports are open or closed to your computer, this remote access feature its just giving you the option of choosing which port you want to use when remotely accessing the router.



cracker2 said:


> TDS states"To get a static IP, TDS requires that you have business service." Business service is unavailable in my area.



Why do you want a static IP?
You do not need a static IP to forward ports.

So you have tried using your PS3 and its not working online?


----------



## Agent Smith (Sep 22, 2016)

Why do you need to forward ports to play a game? You typically only forward ports if you are hosting a game.

Static IP's are needed for people to get to you and if you don't have a static IP you use a thing called a Dynamic DNS service. What you then do is run the dynamic DNS update client on the computer and as your IP changes the DNS name that connects to your IP updates. So say your DNS name is game-server.me, it will always point to your external IP address.

You really don't want to use the DMZ, but you could assign a static IP address in your network to your PS3 and use DMZ to point to that address. That way every port goes to your PS3.


----------



## beers (Sep 22, 2016)

What specific problem are you having?

Typically you just add the ps3 to your network, services like upnp will dynamically forward ports for games that utilize peer to peer hosting.

If it's just laggy then that wouldn't have anything to do with NAT specifically.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 22, 2016)

When you run a speed test (www.speedtest.net), what is your ping, download, and upload speeds?

If you have lag in games, it's likely related to poor ping from your ISP, or a poor network on your side such as weak WiFi, interference, etc. leading to delays and dropped packets.

You don't need to forward ports or get a static IP to play games, you haven't needed to do that in over a decade.  The only exception is if you are trying to host a server at home.


----------



## Agent Smith (Sep 23, 2016)

Instead of speedtest, try pingtest.com. There's also smokeping from DSL Reports. This can tell you if your ISP is the problem. Or a drop.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 23, 2016)

Agent Smith said:


> Instead of speedtest, try pingtest.com. There's also smokeping from DSL Reports. This can tell you if your ISP is the problem. Or a drop.


But I want to know what speed he gets as well.  If he's getting <1Mbps that would also be a problem.


----------



## Shlouski (Sep 23, 2016)

Geoff said:


> But I want to know what speed he gets as well.  If he's getting <1Mbps that would also be a problem.



You would be surprised, for now I'm using 0.50mbps and I have no lag in any of my games, but I literally need to make sure nothing else is using the internet.





Speed test always shows a little less, I usually see 0.50 when downloading. It is true in a way, less than 1mbps could be a problem, unless you are closely monitoring what is using your internet like I'm having to do right now.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 23, 2016)

Shlouski said:


> You would be surprised, for now I'm using 0.50mbps and I have no lag in any of my games, but I literally need to make sure nothing else is using the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's awful, if there is ever a game update or custom map that needs to be downloaded, you're going to have a bad time.


----------



## Shlouski (Sep 24, 2016)

Geoff said:


> Wow that's awful, if there is ever a game update or custom map that needs to be downloaded, you're going to have a bad time.



Yeah its a problem, if a game needs an update then I will play something else, then when I go to bed I will start the update, as long as its not over a gigabyte then I should have it by the time a wake up.

Its lucky I'm patience.


----------



## Agent Smith (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm sorry man. That ISP is not giving you adequate bandwidth to even THINK about playing an online game. If your ISP offers higher speeds you will need to upgrade. 

Looking at Google, DTAC looks like a mobile ISP in Thailand. You are shit out of luck man. You need at least DSL. And don't think for once satellite will help. That's lag city.


----------



## Shlouski (Sep 24, 2016)

Agent Smith said:


> I'm sorry man. That ISP is not giving you adequate bandwidth to even THINK about playing an online game. If your ISP offers higher speeds you will need to upgrade.
> 
> Looking at Google, DTAC looks like a mobile ISP in Thailand. You are shit out of luck man. You need at least DSL. And don't think for once satellite will help. That's lag city.



Like I said, I play many online games no problem, yes DTAC is a mobile ISP and my only choice.


----------



## Agent Smith (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't see why you need to port forward this game. Like I pointed out, you only port forward if you are hosting a game. Though, I don't own a PS3 so I could be wrong. Perhaps it does need to be port forwarded. But I gotta tell you. Since you have a mobile ISP, you might not be able to forward those ports. I don't see anything above 10000 which is good, but I'm not sure about foreign cell phone providers. I know here in the states I discovered I couldn't use a port above 10,000 with a cell phone. I have a Team Speak server and I was using a non-standard port well above 10,000. Tried my Team Speak App to connect to my server and got a connection error. I dropped the port below 10000 and I was able to connect to my server at home with a cell signal. This may be true for many WIFI hotspots as well. Many may cap the ports allowed to use to below 10000. Some may be even more restrictive and just allow common ports like 80, 8080 and 443, etc.


----------



## cracker2 (Sep 27, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply. Had alot of things going on.Got a ps4 & a new internet cable for my birthday . Still getting lag every match. I even went into a private match by myself to watch my connection bar during the match. It was fluctuating like crazy. Kept going yellow, green, red, yellow, red, green, yellow red within 20secs & just kept repeating like that. What is weird is in regular pve, I stay solid & stable green(at least when I have looked everytime). Friends told me they didn't see me lag any in pve, but in pvp they would see me teleport everywhere. My ping is usually around 25-35. Even though i'm paying for 5/0.5, I have yet to see a test result above 4.3/.45. When I go to my modem's status page, it shows 6848Kbps/640Kbps. 
I ok with most computer stuff. But when it comes to networking, I am pretty ignorant. Only reason I mentioned DMZ or port forwarding, was a search of youtube lol.

So basically I just need to keep Upnp enabled, leave my IP on my ps4 default(not change it myself), & not use DMZ?


----------



## beers (Sep 27, 2016)

Are there any faster packages offered?  PvP uses a lot of P2P type of hosting which sounds like it would blow through 512k upload pretty quickly.


----------



## Agent Smith (Sep 28, 2016)

What are your results with this new cable service?

www.pingtest.net

www.speedtest.net

Hate to say it, but a lot of the so-called help on YouTube is by idiots. Not all, but a lot. I seen a kid think he was DDosing someone's computer by sending contentious pings with the -t flag. ROFL!


----------



## cracker2 (Oct 7, 2016)

It seems to change pretty often, but this is what the result was out of most of the tests. Also, I checked out my tele box outside. Is this normal? Just have internet, no home phone. Even with just internet, only 2 wires doesn't look right. I have no idea about this stuff but it doesn't look right to me.


----------



## Agent Smith (Oct 7, 2016)

Your download speed looks fine. Your upload speed is very low. Not sure if that would be a factor with playing a game.

The two wires you see are tip and ring and that is normal. Yes, only two wires are needed. Think of it as a positive and negative post from a battery. There's 45 volts on ring and about 5 volts on tip.

I would allow pings in your router/modem and use smokeping. See what the result is. You may have a bad drop. DSL can be flaky with line quality and how far you are from the DSLAM.

To allow ports go to http://192.168.0.1


The Default Actiontec GT784WN Router Username is: *admin*
The Default Actiontec GT784WN Router Password is: *none*
Go to firewall and disable ping block mode.

http://screenshots.portforward.com/routers/Actiontec/GT784WN_-_TDS/Firewall.htm

https://portforward.com/actiontec/gt784wn/

Just saw in the speedtest screen shot that TDS has a very low rating.


----------



## beers (Oct 7, 2016)

cracker2 said:


> in pvp they would see me teleport everywhere





> 0.50 mbps upload



Sounds related.  Depending on the game PVP may be more peer to peer transfer related.  Destiny specifically has a hybrid type of system which does player to player queries in PVP environments:

http://gdcvault.com/play/1022247/Shared-World-Shooter-Destiny-s


----------



## Shlouski (Oct 7, 2016)

My home connection has been 10 down and 0.5 up for years and it has never caused me any problems, in any game, ever. I will tell you though, it is useless for hosting in games like Civ 5, in late game a lot data needs to be send to multiple clients and you end up with long loads.


----------



## beers (Oct 7, 2016)

Shlouski said:


> never caused me any problems, in any game, ever.





Shlouski said:


> it is useless for hosting in games like Civ 5


That doesn't sound like any game ever


----------



## Shlouski (Oct 7, 2016)

beers said:


> That doesn't sound like any game ever



lol, you know damn well what I mean 

I'm not suggesting you can host servers with 0.5, but you shouldn't have any other problems.


----------



## beers (Oct 7, 2016)

Shlouski said:


> I'm not suggesting you can host servers with 0.5


That's the challenge with a lot of console type of games though, which tend to implement peer to peer connectivity to a large degree.

Most traditional client/server setups don't have a huge amount of data to send from the player, however once you start propagating more than your own data as a player that 64 KB/sec gets sucked up very quickly.  Even a single voice stream outbound in game using something like a G.711 codec will chew through ~10 KB/sec of bandwidth.


----------



## Shlouski (Oct 7, 2016)

beers said:


> That's the challenge with a lot of console type of games though, which tend to implement peer to peer connectivity to a large degree.
> 
> Most traditional client/server setups don't have a huge amount of data to send from the player, however once you start propagating more than your own data as a player that 64 KB/sec gets sucked up very quickly.  Even a single voice stream outbound in game using something like a G.711 codec will chew through ~10 KB/sec of bandwidth.



I know your right, but I personally have never had any issues as a client. I often have lan parties where 4 of us will be gaming online at the same time while using teamspeak, we haven't run into any issues yet. I'm just saying as a client, 0.50 should be enough for one person to game online without issues.


----------

